# vBulletin Problems



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi, I'm just throwing this question out at any of you who might have any ideas.

I purchased vBulletin, and have 2.3.3 installed. I'm trying to convert from my phpBB 2.0.6 board, and here are the values and errors I'm getting when I do the converter:

When I go to bb import, here is what I enter:

1) Choose bulletin board system: phpBB 2
2) phpBB Database name: mixx941_forum
3) phpBB Table Prefix: phpbb_
4) In "User Association" I associate vBulletin username "administrator" with phpBB username "administrator" because they are the same
5) Users To Import Per Cycle: 25 (default)
6) Would you like to pause the import after each page so you can edit individual users? : No
7) Would you like to empty your existing vBulletin members database?: No

I click Import Users, and I get:

=======
Database error in vBulletin Control Panel 2.3.3:

Invalid SQL: SELECT * FROM .users LIMIT 25,25
mysql error: Table 'mixx941_vb.users' doesn't exist

mysql error number: 1146

Date: Saturday 13th of December 2003 12:28:30 AM
Script: http://www.******.com/forum
Referer: http://www.*******.com/forum
/importers/bbimport_phpbb2.php
==========

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved you to Developement, where thay may know what this all means 

Just found your message at the forums:

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89259

Have you got any replies from there?

Regards

eddie


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi. 

I've gotten a few, but forgive me but no progress is being made on the thread or the support ticket. I paid a lot of good money, and I was just seeing if you guys had any ideas.....

Thanks


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi compsupport

None of my business really but why do you wish to move from an excellently supported phpBB forum to vBulletin? I appreciate vB is very good, but so is phpBB...??


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, because the admin features are amazing, and so are the user features. Also, I wanted to drive some more traffic to my forums, and the vBulletin.com listing might help. So I guess the same reason a site like TSG would use vBulletin.

For years I was loving phpBB, but many of my members and moderators wanted the switch, and I did also, so I went ahead and did it. I still love phpBB and use it on all my other sites. 

BUT, from the support I have received from vBulletin so far, phpBB is MUCH BETTER SUPPORTED than vBulletin.....

-Mark


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, thanks for the reply and I sure wish you the very best and hope you get your problem sorted out.


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks, I'll need it


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

vBulletin is a great bulletin board system! The best in my opinion.

Looks like vBulletin support team is helping out you, so good luck with that.

-Snake~eyes


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm.....they said that they did the exact same thing as I was doing and it worked 

http://www.mixx941.com/forum

If anyone has any "bug reports" I'd appreciate it. 

-Mark


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

Looks good, now you need to get a nice style!


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep, working on it. If you're a member, you'd select "Blue by Neverrain" in the style selection.

It will be default in a few hours (I'll edit this post when it is)...its lookin kinda cool 

*Edit:* New Default Skin. http://www.mixx941.com/forum


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

Heres a nice free skin site too www.nvexio.com


----------

